# Max retrieves at the Lake



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max retrieving his ball at the lake. He has learned to wait until the ball lands in the water before he dives in after it. 
He would do this all day long. 

Not sure why, but I was unable to embed the video, so please click the link.

Max Retrieves II - YouTube


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here it is, hope you don't mind me posting it for you.






 
Great video-was this taken today?

What a gorgeous day and a great place for Max to hang out and have fun.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The video was shot on November 14. He got a bath after so he would be ready for his therapy visits the next day.

Thanks for embedding it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a great place for him to go swimming, looks beautiful there too.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Good boy Max. And great lake, it's also beautiful.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great retrieve Max!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I love watching videos of Max, he's looking great by the way! He looks like he's got such a beautiful spirit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Good job Max! He's a strong swimmer.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Does Max have a issue closing his throat as he swims with the ball? I can do that for hours with my Jaxx, but then he has to pee so much cause he drinks the lake as he swims. I'm afraid he is going to sink . But for real, it can't be good drinking so much water. I'm happy I taught him to come when I call, I don't have a clue how to teach him not to drink the lake when he swims.
How often do you get to take Max swimming? It's cold here now in New Jersey, I don't know what we are going to do all winter not being able to swim


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sam Hill said:


> Does Max have a issue closing his throat as he swims with the ball? I can do that for hours with my Jaxx, but then he has to pee so much cause he drinks the lake as he swims. I'm afraid he is going to sink . But for real, it can't be good drinking so much water. I'm happy I taught him to come when I call, I don't have a clue how to teach him not to drink the lake when he swims.
> How often do you get to take Max swimming? It's cold here now in New Jersey, I don't know what we are going to do all winter not being able to swim


I have never thought that Max drinks very much water when he swims. In the lake we usually use a bumper/float instead of a ball, but the day we took the video I could not find the float. The float is a not as big as the ball, so his mouth is not open as wide.

We try to get Max down to the lake once or twice a month. Here in Southern California, he can swim year round. Not so cold here as New Jersey. One problem with the lake is we have to give him a bath after. We also take him to a doggy water park once or twice a month where he swims in a big pool.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Awe he is having so much fun  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I just watched several videos on YouTube of Max 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

